
A documentary of extraordinary lives of cats in Istanbul, where cats are free - movielala
https://www.facebook.com/sahinboyd/videos/10153913505206913/
======
brudgers
Related [to Istanbul's cats] article:
[http://www.legalnomads.com/2012/03/istanbul-
cats.html](http://www.legalnomads.com/2012/03/istanbul-cats.html)

------
DrScump
There was a PBS "Nature" episode that covered the similar environment of dogs
in Cuzco, Peru.

------
manuelh
Nice! I love Istanbul

